# Nordlicht



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> sonst würde Kajjo, das „Nordlicht“


Ich habe in dem verlinkten Thread darauf hingewiesen, dass "Nordlicht" in Norddeutschland schon als milde Beleidigung empfunden werden kann und eigentlich keine Selbstbezeichnung ist. Zwar ist es eher harmlos und wird gewiss auch mal selbstironisch verwendet, aber wenn Nicht-Norddeutsche es verwenden, empfinde ich es tendenziell als Schimpfwort oder Beleidigung.

Würden die Süddeutschen hier sagen, dass da was dran ist? Seht ihr das Wort als eher abfällige Bezeichnung? Also positiv konnotiert ist es doch eher nicht, oder?

Meines Wissens hat Strauß den Ausdruck "Nordlicht" wieder populär gemacht und bei ihm war es Spott und durchaus deutlich negativ konnotiert.


----------



## Kajjo

Nordlicht - Synonyme bei OpenThesaurus



> Norddeutscher (Küstenbewohner) · Nordlicht (*Spottbezeichnung*) · Fischkopp (ugs.) · Krabbenschubser (ugs.) · Muschelschubser (ugs.)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe es normalerweise nicht als abfällig, eher anerkennend. Es hängt aber sicher auch vom Kontext ab.
Das ist wie bei "krummer Hund", das kenne ich fast nur anerkennend (du hast etwas geschafft, was kein anderer geschafft hätte.) Aber in entsprechendem Kontext kann es eine Beleidigung sein.

"Nordlicht" würde ich eher aber doch mit "Ossi" vergleichen. Das ist auch stark vom Kontext abhängig, wird aber eher positiv verwendet. Und auch hier spielt die Himmelsrichtung eine Rolle.

PS: Spott kann anerkennend, aber auch vernichtend sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hätte es so verstanden:

Nordlicht positiv oder neutral, Herkunft beschreibend, wie Ossi und Wessi.
 · Fischkopp (übler Spott.) · Krabbenschubser (übler Spott) · Muschelschubser (übler Spott)

(PS: Ich stamme aus Steinach und wohne in Dresden, das ist sicher südlich genug für einen persönlichen Eindruck.)


----------



## Kajjo

Wie gesagt, Franz-Josef Strauß verwendete es als eher grobe Spottbezeichnung. Ich empfinde es als milden Spott. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich die andere Begriffe schlimmer finde. OpenThesaurus hat "Nordlicht" schon korrekt markiert.



Hutschi said:


> Spott kann anerkennend, aber auch vernichtend sein.


Hm, wüsste nicht wie. Spott ist doch klar definiert.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Also positiv konnotiert ist es doch eher nicht, oder?


Für mich nicht! Es wird meines Wissens eher spöttisch verwendet. (cf. #2)



Hutschi said:


> eher anerkennend.


Eine solche Bedeutung ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> eher spöttisch


*oder* "scherzhaft" neutral - so hat es Schlabberlatz sicher gemeint.



> Nordlicht
> 2] _scherzhaft:_ für Bewohner Norddeutschlands



Edit:
Siehe auch


> Nordlicht
> 2. _scherzhaft, sonst abwertend besonders aus süddeutscher Sicht _  Person aus Norddeutschland





> Wenn CSU‑Chef Markus Söder am 14. August zum                        schleswig‑holsteinischen Ministerpräsidenten Daniel Günther (CDU) für eine                        Wattwanderung anreist, darf spekuliert werden. Will Söder damit die                            Nordlichter*** umgarnen, also die Wähler, die                        angeblich besonders mit einem Bayern als möglichem Kanzler fremdeln? [Welt am Sonntag, 12.07.2020]


*Hier kann es nicht pejorativ gemeint sein.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> oder "scherzhaft" neutral - so hat es Schlabberlatz sicher gemeint.


So sehe ich das auch. _Fischkopp_ hingegen empfinde ich schon als leicht beleidigend. _Krabbenschubser_ / _Muschelschubser_ klingt für mich einfach nur lächerlich. Sagt das wirklich jemand?


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> _Muschelschubser_ klingt für mich einfach nur lächerlich. Sagt das wirklich jemand?


Ich kenne ein paar Urbayern, die das wirklich sagen. So irgendwo zwischen Scherz und Spott.



> Will Söder damit die Nordlichter* umgarnen


Warum sollte das nicht vom Autor dieser Zeilen negativ gemeint sein? Kann ich mir vollkommen vorstellen. Dass Söder sie umgarnen will, sagt doch nichts über die Haltung des Autors über die Nordlichter aus. Und selbst Söder kann so denken und trotzdem deren Stimmen wollen.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "scherzhaft" neutral - so hat es Schlabberlatz sicher gemeint.


Das denke ich auch. Ich wollte @Schlabberlatz auch keinen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Frieder

Ich als gebürtiger Niedersachse empfinde die Bezeichnung _Nordlicht _weder als beleidigend noch verunglimpfend. Was Franz Josef - Gott hab ihn selig - einst von sich gab ist für mich völlig irrelevant. Einzig ausschlaggebend sind der Kontext und der Tonfall, in denen diese Bezeichnung verwendet wird. Ich würde mich auch bedenkenlos selbst als _Nordlicht _bezeichnen.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> so hat es Schlabberlatz sicher gemeint.





Kajjo said:


> Das denke ich auch.


Ich glaube, schon die Gänsefüßchen deuten darauf hin, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, schon die Gänsefüßchen deuten darauf hin, oder?


Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Sie machen deutlich, dass er sich des Wortes bewusst war.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Einzig ausschlaggebend sind der Kontext und der Tonfall


Na ja, ich bin mir schon sehr sicher, dass sehr viele Bayern es spöttisch-abfällig meinen und darauf kommt es letztlich an: auf die Intention.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Hm, wüsste nicht wie. Spott ist doch klar definiert.




Spott – Wikipedia



> Spott (Verb: verspotten) ist ein Mittel der Kommunikation. Mit diesem Stilmittel macht sich jemand absichtsvoll lustig über einen Menschen, eine bestimmte Gruppe oder deren tatsächliche oder vermeintliche Werte. Jenseits künstlerischer Ausdrucksformen – wie beispielsweise der Satire – *kann Spott in der alltäglichen Verwendung scherzhaft gemeint, aber auch Ausdruck von Verachtung oder Ehrabschneidung sein.* In diesen Fällen wird er als Demütigung und damit als seelische Verletzung erlebt, die schmerzhafter als eine körperliche empfunden werden kann. Spott ist dem Hohn ähnlich,[1] unterscheidet sich aber durch das Motiv. Hohn soll stets verletzen, Spott dagegen nicht immer. Beinhaltet der Spott Schadenfreude, spricht man von Häme.



Es ist ein breites Spektrum.

Ich verwende Spott nie bewusst verachtend oder ehrabschneidend.
Denke ich zumindest. Ich vermeide Spott in kritischen Situationen. So würde ich nicht zu einem Wessi Wessi sagen, weil ich nicht weiß, wie er es auffasst. Ossi fasse ich positiv auf.

Wenn mich jemand aus dem Westen "Ossi" nennt, fasse ich das als Anerkennung auf.

Bei Steinachern war ich "Haselbacher Schnippelkocher", das ist Spott, aber freundlicher Spott. Dafür hießen die Steinacher: "Steinacher Löffelschnitzer", (ich habe es in standardsprachliche Wörter umgewandelt. Eigentlich "huslbocha" etc. ...)

In der Berliner Gegend ist Spott alltäglich. In Potzdam ist er häufig.

Außer in der Standardsprache ist Spott fast immer freundlich und anerkennend. Das kann durchaus zu Missverständnissen führen.

---

Im Norden wird viel als Beleidigung aufgefasst, was aus dem südlichen Bereich kommt. Das wunderte mich schon immer. Und Achtung: Es kann sein, ich habe es falsch verstanden.

---

Ich werde aber auf den freundlichen Ausdruck "Nordlichter" verzichten. (Ich habe ihn ohnehin sehr selten verwendet. In Radio oder Fernsehen habe ich ihn fast nur freundlich-anerkennend gehört.)

---

In Potsdam habe ich einige Zeit gebraucht, ehe ich die scheinbar bösen Wörter richtig einordnen konnte.

---


----------



## Hutschi

16 norddeutsche Weisheiten zum Merken und Weitersagen

Sehr schöne Selbstbetrachtung aus dem Norden: 



> 15. Nordlicht bleibt Nordlicht
> Am Himmel fliegen viele rote und weiße Luftballons in Herzchenform. ...
> Einmal Nordlicht, immer Nordlicht: Wer bei uns im Norden geboren ist, wird ihn immer im Herzen tragen.





> 16. Norddeutsche sprechen mindestens zwei Sprachen: Platt und Ironisch
> In einem Wald steht eine Hütte aus Baumstämmen. Daran hängt ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "For rent".
> ... und natürlich das beste Hochdeutsch der Welt. Das wird nämlich in Hannover gesprochen!



Man sieht deutlich: Positiv mit leichtem Spott. Selbstironisch.


----------



## Sowka

Ich empfinde die Bezeichnung meistens als freundlich-familiär.

Mit dem Wort "Nordlicht" verbinde ich nur Positives: Licht, also erhellend, und dann die Polarlichter insbesondere - darin kann ich überhaupt nichts Negatives erkennen.

Interessiert nehme ich zur Kenntnis, dass es als "abwertend" (lt. DWDS) empfunden werden kann (wobei FJS für mich als Quelle nicht zählt; aus dessen Mund war für mich quasi alles Schimpfwort ).


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> Würden die Süddeutschen hier sagen, dass da was dran ist? Seht ihr das Wort als eher abfällige Bezeichnung? Also positiv konnotiert ist es doch eher nicht, oder?



Als in Süddeutschland Lebende würde ich sagen, dass "Nordlicht" kaum verwendet wird, da es doch recht saft- und kraftlos ist.


Sowka said:


> Mit dem Wort "Nordlicht" verbinde ich nur Positives: Licht, also erhellend, und dann die Polarlichter insbesondere - darin kann ich überhaupt nichts Negatives erkennen.



Mir selbst geht es auch so: im Norden des Landes Deutschland seid Ihr nun mal, und "Licht" kann doch nur positiv sein.

Möchte man sich über Bewohner des Nordens richtig abfällig äußern, gibt es ganz andere Wörter.


----------



## YourWorldIsNotReal

Also da wo ich aufgewachsen bin, im Süden vom Norden (Niedersachsen, kurz vor der Grenze zu NRW) bezeichnen sich nur die wenigsten als 'Nordlichter'. Ich würde aber im Traum nicht daran denken das als Schimpfwort zu benutzen. Eher als neutrale Bezeichnung für Hamburger oder Schleswig-Holsteiner, vielleicht auch Bremer und Nord-Niedersachsen. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist für mich irgendwie eher Osten als Norden.


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Licht" ist zwar meist positiv konnotiert, aber im Norden ist das Sonnenlicht ja schwächer. Deshalb, und weil die Bezeichnung "Nordlicht" für einen Menschen eigentlich nicht sinnvoll scheint, verstehe ich sie als neckisch, mit der möglichen Deutung "das sind wohl nicht die hellsten" oder, wenn man an die farbig leuchtenden Erscheinungen am Polarhimmel denkt, die man auch Nordlichter nennt, "Paradiesvogel", "komischer Kauz".


----------



## Frieder

Ist das so? Na, dann werde ich mich demnächst auch beleidigt fühlen, wenn mich jemand ein _Nordlicht_ heißt.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> mit der möglichen Deutung "das sind wohl nicht die hellsten"


Im Allgemeinen werden "Nordlichter" (wenn das Wort pejorativ verwendet wird) eher als überheblich betrachtet:
Siehe hier (Radio Bayern) :


> "Meyers Neues Lexikon" [...] Zitat: "abschätzig verwendete Bezeichnung (vor allem aus süddeutscher, besonders bayrischer Sicht) für eine aus Norddeutschland stammende (die (...) eigenen Fähigkeiten überschätzende) Persönlichkeit des öffentlichen Lebens, besonders der Politik, die sich (überflüssigerweise (...)) in Süddeutschland oder auf nationaler Ebene betätigt." [...] Wie schon Franz Josef Strauß gesagt hat: "Nordlichter sind irisierend, das Kreuz des Südens ist ein festes Gestirn".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Dass "Nordlichter" im Süden manchmal als überheblich wahrgenommen werden, habe ich auch schon gehört. Mein Eindruck ist aber, dass das Wort "Nordlicht" nicht (mehr) vorwiegend auf diese Weise gebraucht wird, sondern dass man sich hauptsächlich darüber freut, den Leuten im Norden einen Spitznamen geben zu können.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> hauptsächlich darüber freut, den Leuten im Norden einen Spitznamen geben zu können.


Sehr gelungene Beschreibung


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> sondern dass man sich hauptsächlich darüber freut, den Leuten im Norden einen Spitznamen geben zu können.


Also doch eine leicht spöttische Absicht .....


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Also doch eine leicht spöttische Absicht .....


Ja, wenigstens aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die armen Nordlichter diese komische Benennung ertragen müssen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> · Fischkopp (übler Spott.) · Krabbenschubser (übler Spott) · Muschelschubser (übler Spott)





Kajjo said:


> Ich empfinde es als milden Spott. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich die andere Begriffe schlimmer finde.


 Echt jetzt? Ich würde „Fischkopp“ oder „Krabbenpuler“ als deutlich negativer einstufen. (Die Begriffe mit „-schubser“ habe ich noch nie gehört. Was heißt denn da „schubsen“? Werden Krabben oder Muscheln (zurück) ins Meer geschubst?)



JClaudeK said:


> *oder* "scherzhaft" neutral - so hat es Schlabberlatz sicher gemeint.





Kajjo said:


> Das denke ich auch. Ich wollte @Schlabberlatz auch keinen Vorwurf machen.





Sowka said:


> Mit dem Wort "Nordlicht" verbinde ich nur Positives: Licht, also erhellend, und dann die Polarlichter insbesondere - darin kann ich überhaupt nichts Negatives erkennen.



Genau. Eine noch mildere Spöttelei ist wohl gar nicht denkbar.

Wobei es aber auch vorkommen mag, dass es tatsächlich in spöttischer Weise verwendet wird:


Frieder said:


> Einzig ausschlaggebend sind der Kontext und der Tonfall, in denen diese Bezeichnung verwendet wird.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Stimmt, in Münster ist das nicht üblich. Ich hätte es im Norden verortet, […]
> Aber die Verortung scheint nicht zu passen, sonst würde Kajjo, das „Nordlicht“, den Ausdruck wohl kennen.


Eigentlich ist es doch sogar anerkennend  Dem Nordlicht wird eine hohe Kompetenz attestiert, was Fragen der regionalen Verwendung bestimmter Ausdrücke betrifft. Vgl.:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Kajjo als „Nordlicht“ dürfte sich ja auch mit Seefisch auskennen



Auch das Pendant „Südlicht“ (Aurora australis) ist nicht pejorativ, sonst würde JCK sich nicht selbst so bezeichnen, behaupte ich 


JClaudeK said:


> (Ich bin nun mal  ein "Südlicht".)



Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wie die Nordlichter sagen:
@Kajjo : Was würdest du sagen?
a) Ich verbitte es mir, hier in Zukunft noch einmal als Nordlicht tituliert zu werden!
b) Ist schon OK so.
(Man will ja niemanden beleidigen. Wobei ich gegen kleine Frotzeleien nichts habe.)


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Echt jetzt? Ich würde „Fischkopp“ oder „Krabbenpuler“ als deutlich negativer einstufen. (Die Begriffe mit „-schubser“ habe ich noch nie gehört. Was heißt denn da „schubsen“? Werden Krabben oder Muscheln (zurück) ins Meer geschubst?)


Also Fischkopp hört man ziemlich oft, vor allem glaube ich aus Ruhr/Rhein-Gebiet.

Krabbenpuler habe ich noch nie im echten Leben gehört. Muschelschubser sagen manche bayrischen Freunde, aber wie du schon richtig sagst, isr das so absurd und lächerlich, dass der Scherz halt offensichtlich ist.

Und nein, Muscheln werden hier nicht geschubst.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Genau. Eine noch mildere Spöttelei ist wohl gar nicht denkbar.


Da sind wir uns einig, was deinen Satz betrifft. Nicht unbedingt, was Franz-Josef Strauß angeht oder einige andere bayern.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Was würdest du sagen?
> a) Ich verbitte es mir, hier in Zukunft noch einmal als Nordlicht tituliert zu werden!
> b) Ist schon OK so.


Klar (b), solange der Kontext passt. Du hattest es ja sogar in Anführungszeichen gesetzt und der Kontext war insgesamt positiv. Ich fände es aber nicht gut, wenn es als völlig harmloses Synonym für Norddeutsche angesehen werden würde. Das ist es nicht.

Ich hatte das ursprünglich in dem Thread nur erwähnt, damit sich Sprachlernende das nicht aneignen und damit schlecht auffallen. Dann hat ein Mod das abgespalten und wollte es diskutieren und ich habe dann die Frage stattdessen klarer eingestellt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Also Fischkopp hört man ziemlich oft


Ja, ich hatte ja auch nur gesagt, dass ich die Begriffe mit „-schubser“ noch nie gehört habe. „Fischkopp“ ist mir durchaus bekannt.



Kajjo said:


> Klar (b), solange der Kontext passt. Du hattest es ja sogar in Anführungszeichen gesetzt und der Kontext war insgesamt positiv. Ich fände es aber nicht gut, wenn es als völlig harmloses Synonym für Norddeutsche angesehen werden würde. Das ist es nicht.
> 
> Ich hatte das ursprünglich in dem Thread nur erwähnt, damit sich Sprachlernende das nicht aneignen und damit schlecht auffallen. Dann hat ein Mod das abgespalten und wollte es diskutieren und ich habe dann die Frage stattdessen klarer eingestellt.


OK, danke, dann weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Im Allgemeinen werden "Nordlichter" (wenn das Wort pejorativ verwendet wird) eher als überheblich betrachtet:
> Siehe hier (Radio Bayern) :


Es ist ja halt ein bayrischen Ausdruck und jemanden als nicht-Bayern zu bezeichnen ohne dies zumindest leicht abschätzig zu meinen, kann ich mir in bayrischer Gedankenwelt beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Und wie man aus dem Strauß-Zitat entnehmen kann, besteht die "Überheblichkeit" der Nordlichter vor allem darin, dass sie sich weigern, die unbestreitbare Überlegenheit Bayerns in allen Lebenslagen anzuerkennen.

Das ganze ist aber immer mit einem zwinkerte Auge zu verstehen. Ich bin sehr oft in Bayern (wenn nicht gerade Pandemie ist) und fühle mich als Nordlicht dort sauwohl. Ernst wird es nur, wenn man dich als _Preußen_ bezeichnet; *das* ist wirklich ein Schimpfwort, dagegen ist _Nordlicht _eher ein Kosewort.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ernst wird es nur, wenn man dich als _Preußen_ bezeichnet; *das* ist wirklich ein Schimpfwort


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Da sind wir uns einig, was deinen Satz betrifft. Nicht unbedingt, was Franz-Josef Strauß angeht oder einige andere bayern.


Das ist dann ein Vorurteil.
Ich habe es in den letzten Wochen deutlich bemerkt, dass man im Norden in der Politik die Bayern nicht sehr mag, selbst nicht, wenn es keine Bayern sondern Franken sind.
*<...>*
*
Moderatornotiz: Off-topic-Bemerkungen gelöscht.*


----------

